# Jumpy Rat need help



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

My rat andy is the sweetest rat ever. I mean he loves new people and he will cuddle with you on your shoulder. He is Prefect. I saved him from being a feeder rat at petco bout 2 months back. He has settled in nicely execpt he is very jumpy. When he hears a sound **** jump like he gets scared and scratch me. He even does it when he's sleepin or doseing. He is going to be 7 months old. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

It probobly comes from being in a pet store. If I were stuck in a aquarium all day, for months, I would constantly be on my gaurd as well. In his mind, every noise could be something grabbing him, eating him or atacking him. It might take awhile but eventually he will realize that there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The feeder rat bin is a wonderful place to get a rattie, there are all kinds of rats there from super domestic rats that are engineered to grow fast, get fat and be docile from rat farms to surplus rats from breeders working towards creating a special sport, to part wilds turned in from accidental litters... 

Depending on your ratties mystery genetic profile you may just have one that is wired hot or high strung. I got a part-wild rat from a feeder bin that was turned in as part of an accidental litter and if the neighbor dropped a pot three doors down my rat jumped. She was hard wired for fight or flight. But otherwise she was a friendly and cuddly animal. Most likely it's just something you have to get used to and work around, I had to speak softly and move slowly when approaching her and she was just fine.


----------



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

Well it was from petco tht i got him and he was in with i think only 2 others and he was the only fancy in the cage. I held him the day before i got him n he was the sweetest even then...But yeah i think thts wht it is Smilebud and i also keep him in a very well not very but quiet room while im at school and working. So yeah ill try bringing him up stairs if my fam will let me....


----------



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

he is doing alot better...he still jumps at little things but other then that he is the best pet rat ever!! lol He is getting really big and really fat though.


----------

